# New SBR



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Snub20Meme_zpsjkkfrw9r.jpg Photo by ukrany1 | Photobucket


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That's funny! I've asked and asked and never get a satisfactory answer as to why they are illegal unless you pay the special tax. Usually the answer is "because they don't want you to have it"


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah that is an SBR. the shooter has "redesigned" the grips into a stock by shouldering the "pistol".:armata_PDT_17:


----------

